# interior dome light?



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

can anyone recommend me a interior dome light for a 1998 sentra? my interior lights looks awefully dark and dull at night. i'm also looking for a brighter light for the speedmeter and the hvac switch. looking for brighter lights w/o blowing the fuse of the car.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

dome light, take out your cluster there are four bulbs you dont need them all, then put it in your dome it looks really good i found this out when i put indiglos in and had no need for the bulbs so i put them in the dome trunk and liscence, they emit a crystal blue color, or you can just go buy some new bulbs


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I rigged up the dome light to fit an M6 bulb. It's an 18-watt bulb that has the same wiring as a 194, but it's bigger. It just took a little wire and some patience - it's now very, very bright.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

a 10 dollar hybrid b1 hyper white dome light makes the inside of my car light up like its daytime inside. my friends complain that its too bright and hurts their eyes hahaha suckers


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

samo said:


> *I rigged up the dome light to fit an M6 bulb. It's an 18-watt bulb that has the same wiring as a 194, but it's bigger. It just took a little wire and some patience - it's now very, very bright. *


wait does it directly fit or what do u need to do??


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's not a direct fit at all, but it's easy to wire. I just cut some very short lenghts of wire and hooked the + and - of the bulb to the + and - wires inside the light, then wrapped the whole mess in electrical tape to make sure nothing shorted. I'm going to re-do it pretty soon with an acutal bulb harness and maybe do a step-by-step instruction thingie.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

samo said:


> *It's not a direct fit at all, but it's easy to wire. I just cut some very short lenghts of wire and hooked the + and - of the bulb to the + and - wires inside the light, then wrapped the whole mess in electrical tape to make sure nothing shorted. I'm going to re-do it pretty soon with an acutal bulb harness and maybe do a step-by-step instruction thingie. *


rawk on! i will wait for that.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

has anyone tried to hook up a capacitor in series with the dome light, so it would slowly fade out than just cut out??? sounds like a good idea though, just checking if anyone had done it......


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *has anyone tried to hook up a capacitor in series with the dome light, so it would slowly fade out than just cut out??? sounds like a good idea though, just checking if anyone had done it...... *


Funny....as I was reading this thread I was thinking about doing the same thing. I may try it and see what happens.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

dans200sx said:


> *a 10 dollar hybrid b1 hyper white dome light makes the inside of my car light up like its daytime inside. my friends complain that its too bright and hurts their eyes hahaha suckers *


That is so true. Even I complain sometimes. A really good bulb. I recommend you get them.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

hook up the capacitor and see what happens, then post, ok.......


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hmmm... how would that work.. the capaciter get charged, then as power fades the light fades... i guses that could work, i'd just want one good enough to stay on like 6 seconds or so..
not too long of a fade.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Any1 know the voltage of the dome light? If so I could figure out what size capacitor we need and how much of a delay would result.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's 12V.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

I think that this could become a huge thing on E-Gay.. "dome light fade kit" make it where you just plug in the bulb socket an actual bulb, that has like a capacater blocking it or something.. i am sure we can figure somethign out.. heheh


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have the dome light in my car.

very sweet b1 hybrids. really bright and def worth ur money.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

this is a good result of brainstorming, heck, this fading light thing might be in each and every members' ride who saw this forum...and i am about to do it as soon as i get my guinea pig back, my baby i mean.......


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

I have an idea...can't talk now b/c I'm in class but I need the resistance of the dome light. That will help me figure out what size capacitor we need and how long it would last.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

aww heck I smell a project coming on... time to pull out the electricians websites and find out how to calculate a capacitor size based on the volts.... hrmm... now this could be FUN >. Btw, Jaggery.. since you're definately more apt to figure it out before me, let me know what you find (just post it on here please)  and I'll try it on my car too, I'm all about trying different things!  Time to hit the sites (and my wiring diagram... again... *sigh*)


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Kenix said:


> *aww heck I smell a project coming on... time to pull out the electricians websites and find out how to calculate a capacitor size based on the volts.... hrmm... now this could be FUN >. Btw, Jaggery.. since you're definately more apt to figure it out before me, let me know what you find (just post it on here please)  and I'll try it on my car too, I'm all about trying different things!  Time to hit the sites (and my wiring diagram... again... *sigh*)  *


Actually I asked my Electronics teacher and he said that we should put the capacitor in parallel with the light. As far as figuring out how long it takes to discharge, we use this equation:

t = RC

where t is the time constant "tau" (measured in milliseconds), R is the resistance of the light bulb, and C is the value of the capacitor. We would solve the equation for C, and substitute "1" (or maybe 1000 since it's measured in milli) for t....I'm not quite sure on why we would substitue 1 right there but that's what he said....I need to double check with him.

Anyway, that's my progress so far. I'll keep every1 posted.

Also, the cluster bulbs are the same as the dome light bulbs? If so I'll measure the resistance from a bulb I have sitting here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

I Just realized that the bmw my girlfriends dad has does it -- so maybe find where the capacitor is in a wrecked one and remove it and put it in? (I'm not positive of a match.. I still haven't found what size.. but it might still work). Just an idea
Tommy


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

my 2001 altima does this too....


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

In the late 90s it seemed like only the luxury cars did it....now it seems that almost every1's car does it. My friend's Focus even does it, of all cars.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

unfortunately on a bmw, it doesn't have a capacitor, interior lighting is pulse-width modulated by the zke, or general module, and this controls the fading of the light.......you would have to go through car/key memory to reset and recode the vehicle to not fade out when desired.....

and for the domelight bulb on the b14, it's not similar to the instrument cluster bulbs, but it's like a fuse, can't really remember the exact specs, but factor this in first before having that t=RC, and if you're solving for C, shoudn't it become C=R/t, that the unit will be resistance per milliseconds, and correct me if i am wrong.....

sleepy.......


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *...but factor this in first before having that t=RC, and if you're solving for C, shoudn't it become C=R/t, that the unit will be resistance per milliseconds, and correct me if i am wrong.....
> 
> sleepy....... *


That is correct. I stated that:



> _Originally posted by Jaggrey_...where t is the time constant "tau" (measured in milliseconds), R is the resistance of the light bulb, and C is the value of the capacitor. We would solve the equation for C....[/B]


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

isn't the purpous of a dome light to be able to see whats on in ur car? why would you want to dim that light if u think its dim right now? I'd assume it would just be easier to turn it on and off... but whatever tickles ur pickle


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well it's not to dim the dome light, but to have slowly fade away instead of just having it switch off fast.......more luxurious and innovative i say.........


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

CLSo1A said:


> *isn't the purpous of a dome light to be able to see whats on in ur car? why would you want to dim that light if u think its dim right now? I'd assume it would just be easier to turn it on and off... but whatever tickles ur pickle *


What we're trying to do is have the light fade out once the door closes or we switch off the light.

Also, could I use this bulb as a dome light? I'll be purchasing these for my cluster anyway. http://www.importintelligence.com/F...ken=12598890&-RecID=12598890&CustID=USA&-Edit


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Where do you get b1 hybrids? My dome light is not bright enough. I may get one of those and do the fading light thing later when someone figures it out.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

any decent performance shop should have it in stock, just take your bulb out and bring it in as a sample.......


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

That's cool. I just didnt understand there for a minute. I know my dome light and my cluster bulbs are not the same...I don't know about anyone elses Sentra but its not that way on mine. I guess that was with a little custom work or something. A while back I bought what was supposed to be a hyper white dome light and I got a piece of shit blue bulb that looked ghetto fab. You couldn't see with it at all, it was basically like a cheap black light. So just for everyone who doesn't know don't by junk bulbs because if you do will be rolling with ghettoriffic style.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

Jaggrey said:


> *What we're trying to do is have the light fade out once the door closes or we switch off the light.
> 
> Also, could I use this bulb as a dome light? I'll be purchasing these for my cluster anyway. http://www.importintelligence.com/F...ken=12598890&-RecID=12598890&CustID=USA&-Edit *


my girlfriend has that in her neon.. i hate it so much. lol mainly cuz i gotta wait for the damn light to go off before i can kiss her. haha but still.. i think its a pain in the ass. it would be cool as hell if it didn't have a delay on it. hers is like 10 seconds or something


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

CLSo1A said:


> *my girlfriend has that in her neon.. i hate it so much. lol mainly cuz i gotta wait for the damn light to go off before i can kiss her. haha but still.. i think its a pain in the ass. it would be cool as hell if it didn't have a delay on it. hers is like 10 seconds or something *


lol


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

*THE GRASS IS GREENER...*

That's the way it is, if you don't have it you want it and if you have it you want something else.

We want fading dome lights, people with fading dome lights want dome lights like ours.

We want JDM parts, people overseas want American market products.

That's what keeps everything going...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: THE GRASS IS GREENER...*



SoMissSentra said:


> *That's the way it is, if you don't have it you want it and if you have it you want something else.
> 
> We want JDM parts, people overseas want American market products.
> 
> That's what keeps everything going... *



People in Japan dont want American parts, hell, Americans dont want American Parts, everything is better on the other side of the Pacific. I would trade my sentra for a sunny, any day, actually any JDM nissan. 

**SoMissSentra** dont take offense to anything i said, just stating my opinion.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

That's cool, everyone has the right to voice their opinion. And you are right for the most part. Most people in Japan aren't that interested in American parts, FOR THE MOST PART. Some people do want American items such the euro/clear (altezza) tail lights. Don't ask me why but some of them like that APC stuff. That comes straight from SCC. I am pretty damn sure that NO ONE over there wants any of our engines though. For the most part though the grass is greener and people are always interested in what is not readily available to them.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

i bet they would give there youngest daughter for an SVT cobra, or a Corvette SS.. and our gas is ALOT cheaper... they have to make the little civics and nissans aftermarket stuff just to compete with corvetes aka american power.. oh well. i love my 32 mPG


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *i bet they would give there youngest daughter for an SVT cobra, or a Corvette SS.. and our gas is ALOT cheaper... *


hmmm is that confirmed? ;-)

and btw- gas is a lot cheaper in Russia, that is right next to Japan;-)


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: THE GRASS IS GREENER...*



Teknokid said:


> *People in Japan dont want American parts, hell, Americans dont want American Parts, everything is better on the other side of the Pacific. I would trade my sentra for a sunny, any day, actually any JDM nissan.
> 
> **SoMissSentra** dont take offense to anything i said, just stating my opinion. *


acctually there is a post around here somewhere from a guy in Japan with a sunny wanting to trade his JDM parts


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

lol.. seva, we should go find out "i got a corvette SS for sale" Oh oh oh " Here here, she is 15, and still a virgin, even trade???"


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Thank you nismoprincess


----------

